# Entering South Africa with visitor's visa in not valid European passport



## Kitty123 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am planning to travel to South Africa with visitor's visa in my not valid European passport but also having other valid European passport. Is it possible to enter SA with my 2 European passports having valid visitor's visa in not valid passport? Does anyone have had a similar situation?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi

May I ask for some more detail? What do you mean by non valid passport?


----------



## Kitty123 (Apr 13, 2011)

What i mean is that i am applying for a new passport but it takes a long time to get it so i would love to apply for a SA visitor's visa with my old passport. When i get my new passport the old one where i would love to have visitor's visa in will not b valid anymore. So i am wondering if i can enter SA with showing both these passports.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Kitty123 said:


> What i mean is that i am applying for a new passport but it takes a long time to get it so i would love to apply for a SA visitor's visa with my old passport. When i get my new passport the old one where i would love to have visitor's visa in will not b valid anymore. So i am wondering if i can enter SA with showing both these passports.


Hi

Thanks. That makes sense.

To start off with, if you are a UK national you do not need to apply for a visa before coming to South Africa. You will receive a 90 day tourist visa at the aiport when you enter South Africa. This visa can be extended by application at Home Affairs.

Should you be a citizen of a country that is not visa exempt, then I would suggest that you apply for your South African visa using your old passport. I would suggest informing the embassy that you will apply for a new passport.

When the application has been approved, I would then suggest that the visa is issued into the new passport. And you would then enter South Africa on your new passport.


----------

